# Changing Network Username/Password



## voidstate (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi

I have connected to another computer over my network but when the username/password box popped up, I put in my administrator details when I would prefer to use a user with fewer priveleges. How do I change which user I connect as?

I am connecting from a Vista box to one running XP SP2 over a wireless network.

Cheers

Fergus


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Try:
Opening User Accounts
In the left panel, pen Manage your network passwords
Highlight and the one you want to remove

Next time you try to connect, you should be prompted for a user name and password again. Just use the one you want.


----------



## voidstate (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for replying.

I looked in Stored Usernames and Passwords but there was nothing there.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

I'll keep looking for you.

In the mean time, or is that meantime for all the grammar experts, 
Try changing the password of that user on the computer you are connecting to.
Restart the computer you are connecting from
Try and connect. You should be prompted for a password since it has now changed.
Then you can connect with the user account you want


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hold the Shift key down during the Windows boot before the desktop is displayed, and you'll be able to enter any user you desire.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

voidstate,

From your first post, it isn't the user you are logging on to the computer with, but the one you entered when making a network connection. Is that correct?


----------



## voidstate (Feb 19, 2008)

Bob Cerelli said:


> I'll keep looking for you.
> 
> In the mean time, or is that meantime for all the grammar experts,
> Try changing the password of that user on the computer you are connecting to.
> ...


That worked!

Thank you.

By the way - yes, it was the user I entered when getting onto the other computer through the network. Is that the right way to do things? Or should I have somehow added the user on the computer I was connecting from to the second computer (or something)?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

How it can be configured from the start:

On the computer you are connecting to, create the same user account and password that is being used on the computer you are connecting from.


----------

